# How do I remove polish stains from black plastic trim?



## Baytown (Dec 2, 2013)

As above, could you please advise how to remove polish stains from my black plastic trim? 
Thanks.
Ken


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Try some diluted APC, if not, I hear a lot of people on here say use peanut butter!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Get some bar keepers friend. I did a post on this as I had to deal with polish or some sort of staining so I though why not as I tried just about everything else. And it worked a treat.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

A rubber !!!!!


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

mikethefish said:


> A rubber !!!!!


+1, peanut butter will just mask the marks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

APC agitated with an old toothbrush and wipe away.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Although I've never tried I'm always seeing a rubber being recommended for this job. I recently tried a magic sponge and that did a good job.


----------



## Baytown (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I appreiciate the help.
I dont know what APC is, but I'll try a rubber and get back to you.
Its on my 2015 Honda F6B Goldwing, and my 2004 MGTF 160.
Thanks again.
Ken


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

APC is All Purpose Cleaner, and easily available in supermarkets etc. Tesco do one called Daisy which is cheap and does the job.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Polish stains on plastic can be removed with IPA


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I found a magic sponge works really well but would start with APC and a brush 1st :thumb:


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Stunning bike mate. Btw


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Pencil rubber is perfect for this job.
Got some polish on the black trim on my MINI wing mirrors and it came off easy


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not into bikes and have never been on one but that bike looks awesome.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

WD40....works a treat!!


----------

